# Hoosier Winter Swap, Jan. 25, 2020 - Lebanon, Indiana



## decotriumph (Sep 3, 2019)

https://hoosierantiquebicycles.org/Winter_Swap_Meet_2020.pdf


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 4, 2019)

Been going for years nice winter show


----------



## vincev (Sep 4, 2019)

Always go.Good show.Was it only in one building last year.? Hope it went back to 2 buildings as ad says.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 12, 2019)

Here's the flyer


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 2, 2019)

Got my plane ticket.  Coming up from Florida


----------



## JOEL (Dec 2, 2019)

Got my spaces.


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 6, 2019)

What’s everyone bringing to sell?


----------



## Tammy Haley (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes, we have two buildings this year.  One is the same building as the past several years and the other is brand new just built identical building next door.  There is a nice large hallway link between the buildings with beautiful indoor restrooms.  The registration area will be in the link area.  All vendors and general admission folks will need to come to the registration area.  The doors will all have signs directing you to this area.  Picture two buildings side by side with the link in between looking like the letter "H".  
We thank everyone for their support.  Our club made a big financial obligation to rent this huge new building.  We felt it was past time to grow but this is a big undertaking.
This is our 30th Anniversary for our club and plan to have some games and prizes related to our club's history.  Please come and enjoy!
Tammy, Secretary


----------



## pattherat (Dec 8, 2019)

One more suggestion, support our local motels:

5 MINUTES FROM FAIRGROUNDS :

Holiday Inn Express 765-483-4100 
Lees Inn                     765-482-9611 
Motel 6                       765-482-9190 
Super 8                       765-482-9999 
Hampton Inn             317-768-2330 

Pat M.
Club VP


----------



## Tammy Haley (Jan 5, 2020)

Attention:  Registrations postmarked by January 10th get the Earlybird price of $22 per spot.  January 11th and beyond it is $30.  Tammys forecast:  sunny and balmy and many great bikes sold and traded.  Come join us for the clubs 30th Anniversary Meet.  We have added a second building and indoor restrooms.  A perfect venue!


----------



## partsguy (Jan 5, 2020)

Folks in the parking lot were rather rude to my fiance' a couple years ago but the vendors were all nice and so were the staff. I might go this year, if I need parts for the Corvette still.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 14, 2020)

A friend will have a Monark 5-bar among other things for sale.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 14, 2020)

THANKS ROB  ANY MORE BIKES AND PARTS COMEING , PUT THEM ON HERE  !!!!


----------



## vincev (Jan 14, 2020)

partsguy said:


> Folks in the parking lot were rather rude to my fiance' a couple years ago but the vendors were all nice and so were the staff. I might go this year, if I need parts for the Corvette still.



Maybe I'll see ya.I am looking for nicer fenders for my white Vette.


----------



## CeeBee (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm always looking for a reason to visit my daughter in Indianapolis so I will be making the drive up from Nashville, hopefully with a little bit of spare cash in my wallet.


----------



## Tammy Haley (Jan 18, 2020)

As of today we only have 20 vendor spots left at $30 for 10 x 10. Looks like it’s shaping up to be our biggest show yet.  We thank everyone for their support in advance. Bring your show bikes. We have a new best of show trophy with $50 cash prize. We welcome buyers. Come one come all. Doors open at 8:30 am for $5.  We live our new digs and am sure you will also. See you in the 25th.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 18, 2020)

Very cool, can you guys going post some pics?


----------



## pattherat (Jan 19, 2020)

pattherat said:


> One more suggestion, support our local motels:
> 
> 5 MINUTES FROM FAIRGROUNDS :
> 
> ...




Booked my room for FRI night at Motel 6 - $50.99 plus tax.
Other rates for FRI night:
Lees Inn - $69.99
Holiday Inn Express $94.99

Has anyone else booked a room in Lebanon?

Pat M.


----------



## tim elder (Jan 19, 2020)

Driving over from Omaha, booked a room at Holiday Inn Express a month ago.  Tim


----------



## JOEL (Jan 19, 2020)

Best Inn is cheap. 765-482-9190


----------



## JOEL (Jan 19, 2020)

Bringing some fine plunder this trip.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 20, 2020)

Can't wait for Saturday.  Flying up from Clearwater Florida & staying with family in Cincinnati & then driving 2 hours to the swap early Saturday.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 22, 2020)

I plan on going..Got my space and will get a few bikes ready. But, My middle daughter ( Kayla) is due the 31st. So anything can happen between today and the show.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 24, 2020)

thanks for the prices..Next year will get a room.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 24, 2020)

any more bikes and parts comeing tomorrow


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 24, 2020)

Post pictures ! (please)


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 25, 2020)

JOEL said:


> Bringing some fine plunder this trip.
> 
> View attachment 1126321
> 
> ...



I will be interested in yellow black S seat if you bring it back ...PM me if you can please 
Bob


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 26, 2020)

Had a good time at the show and swap.  It was good to see you all.


----------

